# Intel Pentium D motherboard not compatible with Win98



## Lattman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys!

I just came back from a service call, basically my customer wanted to run Win98 on his Pentium D PC. After a fresh install of Win98 I kept on getting the same error "Remove unneeded lines from Autoexec.bat and Config.sys as memory is running low". Then the computer would turn off, I could not get into Win98 even in safe mode.

Any suggestions as to what might be happening?


PS. We're also having some issue with Dos based programs getting devide by 0 error under XP with same PC.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

With Windows 98, 98SE, and ME, you usually don't need any command lines in the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files.

If you can't start the computer in normal Windows mode or in safe mode, start it in DOS mode. By using the commands:

*EDIT C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT

EDIT C:\CONFIG.SYS*

you should be able to edit and delete the commands in both files.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lattman (Oct 21, 2006)

With a fresh install of Win 98, there's really nothing in the autoexec.bat and config.sys files that will prevent Windows from loading..

I did try to rem out the couple of lines in those files with no succes...I've never seen a fresh install not load after the last reboot of install.

Are there any incompatibilites with Pentium D and Win 98?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I saved this info from an earlier discussion, perhaps it applies to your situation:


> Win 9x is theoretically capable of recognizing and using up to 2GB of physical RAM. However, because of the way it configures itself based on available RAM, it actually shoots itself in the foot when RAM goes beyond 512MB, and will not work properly at all with more than 1GB.
> 
> The workaround for systems with between 512MB and 1GB of RAM is to add (or change) the MaxFileCache setting in the [vcache] section of SYSTEM.INI to limit the amount of memory allocated to the cache manager. This is addressed in MSKB article Q253912.
> 
> For systems with more than 1GB RAM, the workaround is to add (or edit) the MaxPhysPage setting in the [386enh] section of SYSTEM.INI to limit the amount of physical RAM that Windows will actually use to 1GB or less. This is addressed in MSKB article Q304903


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/253912
KB Q304903 seems no longer available


----------



## Lattman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Stoner! You really saved me on this one... It's exactly what was happening!


----------

